
Source code from dozens of companies leaked - cjnicholls
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/source-code-from-dozens-of-companies-leaked-online/
======
jerzbuzek
[https://git.rip/exconfidential](https://git.rip/exconfidential)

